# Sweet Senior Female Cruelty Case Upstate New York Transport Available!



## BecksKari

Kola-K is urgent because of her advance age and because she is not adapting to shelter life well (though she has made vast improvements having now been there over 2 months  She is a senior who is at the Broome County NY Humane Society Shelter due to being a cruelty case. She came to the Shelter emaciated with very little hair -- but as you can see in the pics she has done remarkably well in her recovery. She is sweet and friendly to shelter staff and strangers alike. I visited her today and she was quite a bit more energetic than you would expect for a 9/10 year old GSD (this is an estimate). This may be estimated high due to her hard life. She is well trained and knows her commands (see her giving paw for a treat) and she walks very well on a leash and does not pull at all. She is house-trained and even maintains this house-training in the kennel as she always waits till she is outside! She likes to play with plush toys when she has them, and occasionally even chases a kong toy. She seems to have no food aggression issues. She is not friendly with other dogs in the kennel environment or when out walking and needs to be in a loving home that can pamper her and keep her warm and safe. I know there must be an individual or family out there willing to take her in so that she can live out the remainder of her days in a loving place with her own family. She has soulful beautiful eyes pleading for a warm bed! When I visited her in the visiting room, she went immediately to the soft dog bed and snuggled in (she has a kuranda bed at the shelter and seemed to prefer the snuggly soft plush bed). Kola-K was her original name and she responds to this. She has no major health issues, but, does have arthritis so she can get a bit stiff in her hind legs and sometimes has limited range of motion in one back leg, particularly on cold days. She could really use some Rimadyl or other pain medication to ease her arthritis pain. She can be pulled and transport can be easily arranged in the NY, PA, NJ area! Looking for that person out there who can care for this sweet and very smart lady!


----------



## DutchKarin

Gonna bump this for you. I'm in CA but this is worth a bump. Have you contacted GSD rescue organizations for help?


----------



## cloudpump

Are you part of a rescue? Or are you looking for a rescue to foster/home her?


----------



## BeckandKari

Hi... I am the original poster (lost password and had to re-register) I am unofficially affiliated with Brightstar GSD Rescue having adopted several dogs and done some transporting, home-checks etc... This girl is in a shelter, so any help via Rescue to pull, foster and re-home her, OR an individual who can take her in would be welcome. I just happened to see her on the Humane Society Website and know the shelter director personally. I went down to visit Kola to get more information. She's just much too old to likely be adopted straight from the shelter as she is getting passed by again and again due to her age. She is estimated 10 but based on her energy seems that may be a bit high due to her rough life. Her teeth are tartered and bad and likely from the near starvation she endured, she looks older. She's energetic and friendly and would make a lovely pet for the right person. She walks great on the leash and is house-trained.


----------



## BeckandKari

The Broome County Humane Society Shelter Phone Number is: 607-724-3709. Shelter Director's name is Karen, and shelter staff who knows a lot about Kola-K is named Amberly. 
They are located in Binghamton, NY and we have commitments for transport of up to 200 miles, as well as transport coordination if she needs to travel further than that!


----------



## newlie

Bump for Kola.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Is Brightstar aware of her? Do they not have room? Has Big Dogs Big Hearts been contacted? It seems it would be best to start by getting her into rescue.


----------



## BeckandKari

Hi... Yes Brightstar has been contacted, and she is on their Facebook page, but, they are full. I was not familiar with the other rescue but will contact them now, thank you. Anyone who can contact other rescues would be greatly appreciated. Please contact the shelter directly if you have any ideas or suggestions for her. She is being passed by in the shelter environment because of her age, and having trouble finding foster in rescue as she is not friendly with cats or other dogs (at least in the shelter environment). She is very friendly with people and very easy. Thanks!


----------



## BeckandKari

*Senior to Senior Program*

The BC Humane Society where Kola is located offers a Senior to Senior program that Kola is eligible for..... If an adopter age 65+ is interested in her, they reduce the fee by half, and we have a commitment for the other half covered, as well as transport in the NJ, NY or PA area. IMPORTANTLY, the shelter has a commitment in place that if for any reason the senior adopter is unable to continue to care for Kola, they will welcome her back. Of course, we'd hate to see her have to return to the shelter, but, this is a wonderful program to allow senior citizens to adopt companion animals with the reassurance that they will have a place to be cared for if the adopter is not able to continue caring for them. This means that Kola-K would be FREE and fully vetted for any senior approved adopter, and we have a commitment for transport as well. Kola would be a lovely pet for a senior citizen as she is house-trained, walks well on a leash and does not pull and is therefore easy to handle. Inquiries can be made at 607-644-8315 to me Kari, or call the shelter directly at the number listed in the thread.


----------



## Jax08

Brightstar is well aware of the other rescues in the area, including Big Dogs, Big Hearts and CNY which is located in Syracuse. There is another good all breed rescue in Ithaca.

As far as I know, Broome County is not a kill shelter? Who is vetting the potential applicants that you may attain from this advertisement? Brightstar? Or BC?


----------



## BeckandKari

BC. She's in the BC Humane Society Shelter. I am simply posting to get her some exposure as she is being passed by. Hoping a rescue would possibly have space for her .... Thanks!


----------

